# selling my stuff on ebay but getting printed through SS



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

since i'm going through SS for my gear for now.... i was gonna open up an ebay store and figure a way to hustle that way also...

ive been taking pics of my shirts with models/etc.... so i guess i can post those..then when someone orders, i can order through SS and ship to them...... this sound like a plan?

or maybe i just print up like a few dozen of like 5 designs and have them in stock and ship that way.... hmmmm.......

i'd rather go the first route since i dont have the extra funds right now to print...(hence the reason to go to SS)...

anyone try this?

b


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would start off taking orders from ebay, then having spreadshirt ship the item directly to customer. Once you see what products are selling the best this way, then it would benefit you to have a supply on hand (not printed by ss) to ship directly yourself.

SS is a means to an end. Once you are able to produce your own product for shipping, your profits essentially triple.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

yeah.... i was making good loot pushing my lasts years line when i had the few bucks to print..... but....here i am....hahaha

i'm all about my shirt ideas now..... this hard labor construction is for the birds...hahaha.... plus a hard market to make anything

b


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

I wonder if any of you guys and gals have ever seen your designs output-ed on an Xerox Color 550. I wonder if any of you guys can really tell me having your designs printed on a Heat Transfer and then transferring it to a White Shirt. I wonder if any of you guys or gals can tell me with a straight face that DTG can rival Heat Applied Graphics for the Vividness, sharpness, of the text. If DTG can reproduce my designs exactly like the Xerox 550 color laser printer I will buy 3 of them. I'm having samples of my files done on a DTG. As a matter of fact the machine in question is a Neo-Flex I think. So, we will see.


----------

